# Your Red Tegu - New Photos



## Styx (Jun 27, 2012)

Took a couple of new photos of my tegu. Please ignore his toes, I fixed them so he wasn't standing on them in later photos, but those were blurry.


----------



## Diablo (Jun 27, 2012)

Really cool! Keep us updated with more pics


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 27, 2012)

Such a little cutie


----------



## Styx (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks. Wish I proofed more before posting. ;3


----------



## MaryMayhem (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww, how old is he?


----------

